# Logo



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

Ich bin eigentlich ein Newbie in Photoshop.
Hab zwar damit schon ein paar Buttons fur meine noch in Entwicklung stehende Page gemacht und auch den Aquabutton hab ich schon hingekriegt.
Das einzige was ich noch brauch ist ein cooles Logo.
Nur leider kriege ich ueberhaupt keine Inspiration.
Koennte einer von euch PS Gurus mir helfen.
Am besten mit ein par tuts von coolen Logos oder mit einem Beispiel.
Drauf sollte stehen html-services.
Er sollte oval und zwar horizontal gestreckt.
Bitte ach was sage ich flehe um Antwort.


----------



## Yasemin (25. März 2002)

Naja, du solltest dir erst mal überlegen was du mit dem Logo aussagen willst, und dann kannst du dich an die Arbeit machen.

Aber es wird sowieso gleich jemand kommen und dir sagen dass du die Suchen Funktion benutzen sollst, weil wir das mit den Logos schon öfters hatten.


----------



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

Also in den anderen threads habe ich nichts inspirierentes gefunden.
Trotzdem danke fuer den tipp.
Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch helfen koennte
Mein jpeg image (hinten drangehaengt) zu optimieren.
Es koennte ruhig ein bisschen Metallischer aussehen.
Das in der mitte ist das Logo das soll optimiert werden.
Nur mir faellt nichts ein.
Ich waere euch sehr dankbar wennn ihr mir hilft.


----------



## freekazoid (25. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@milchmann

sorry, aber warum sollte dir irgendjemand hier drinnen helfen können, inspiration zu finden?!!! 
kleiner tipp am rande: die suchfunktion birgt wunder in sich.
und wenn wir schon bei den tipps sind: >> hier <<  ein kleiner thread zum thema inspiration...
geh einfach mit offenen augen durch den tag und sei offen für neues!


----------



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

Ups hab vergessen das bild anzuhaengen naja macht nichts hier ist es
Es ist ziemlich klein aber nur weil man nicht mehr als 400*400 posten kann.Vielleicht hasst du ja recht aber kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich mein bild metallisch machen kann ohne das das logo dann so verschmiert aussieht.Inspirationen und tuts sind immer noch gefragt *g*


----------



## Yasemin (25. März 2002)

Doofe Frage, aber das soll ein Logo werden?


----------



## Mythos007 (25. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Logos bestehen meistens nur aus 3-4 Farben
und haben einen klar strukturierten Aufbau.
Dadurch soll ein möglichst hoher wieder-
erkennungseffekt erziehlt werden.

Außerdem sollte dein Logo auch Deine
Persönlichkeit Interessen wiederspiegeln ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

*@ Yasemin *
Nein doch nicht das ganze nur das "LOGO" in der Mitte
@ *Mythos007*
Danke fuer den Tip Mythos.
Aber es soll nicht meine interessen wiederspiegeln weil das eine Internetseite ueber html wird und  anderen usern helfen soll und nicht ueber mich.


----------



## subzero (25. März 2002)

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/spezial/logodesign.htm

is  ziemlich nützlich denke ich!....
frage...solls ein logo oder ein header werden....weil es sieht mehr nach header aus....

ich würde vielleicht was mit den eckigen klammern machen....weil die errinern doch sehr an html....nunja..


----------



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

*hilffeeeee*

Danke da sin dzimlich viele tipps nu 4 Farben werden nicht reichen.
Erstmal zum Bild:
1.:Ok es ist eigentlich ein header aber in der Mitte dieses Headers
ist ein Ovaler Kreis das soll das Logo werden.
2.:Koennt ihr mir sagen wie ich den header mettalisch machen kann ohne das das Logo dann so verschwommen aussieht.
3.:Inspirationen,Tuts,Actions und Beispiele sind immer noch erwuenscht

-----------------------------------------------------------------------Hab heute den ganzen Tag an dem Logo gesessen und was rausgekommen ist ist Muell.Ich versuchs noch bis 2 Uhr das Ergebnis poste ich dann.
Na dann.

PS:Koennt aber trotzdem schreiben guck manchmal nach. 
(Danke nochmal das ist ein super Forum)


----------



## Mythos007 (25. März 2002)

Chellaz zuasmmen,

hmm - verschwommen ? ich sehe da leider nix 
verschwommenes, ist ja viel zu klein ... kannst
du das nicht ein wenig größer posten ? 

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Oder schick es mir per Mail dann poste
ich es mal ein wenig größer ...


----------



## subzero (26. März 2002)

moin leutz...
er kanns nich größer anhängen weil es auf 400 px begräntz is 
packs ins netz milchmänchen..und benutze den img tag..

aber ehrlich..ich verstehe nich was er mit logo meint...wo will ma da ein logo reinpacken...außerdem finde das sieht metallend genug aus...
bischen struckture währe gut..also nich so stiril..


----------



## Yasemin (26. März 2002)

Das metallene Ding ist der Header, darauf soll ein Logo das aber auch seperat verwendet werden kann.

Er braucht also:

- Ein Logo
- will den Header metallischer haben

Das Problem

- er weiß nicht was er will
- wir wissen nicht was er will


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*also ich find..*

das ding schon ganz schön metallmässig..
evt kannste noch n biserl mit struckturen fürs metall rumspielen...
ein paar tips findest du hier
Gebürstetes Metall und anderes 
ansonsten wär die ansicht n bisserl grösser von vorteil...

und wenn das n header werden soll...und am schluss nur das logo in der mitte steht dann denk ich werden die seiten ganz schön langweilig so leer..
aber der patern für den header is brauchbar...evt gleich in n interface umbauen...

aber musst halt schon selber kreativ werden..

Greetz VF


----------



## Mythos007 (26. März 2002)

Chellaz Milchmann,

kleiner Tipp noch: Metalle sehen immer ein
wenig bläulich aus versuch also in deinen
Farbverlauf ein wenig Blauton mit einfliessen
zu lassen das wirkt realistischer ...

es heißt ja auch Sie hat „stahlblaue“ Augen
und nicht Sie hat „stahlgraue“ Augen 

Bis dann dann euer Ironmythos


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Ok das ist die Adresse.
http://www.geocities.com/logoproblem/index.html


----------



## Christoph (26. März 2002)

vielleicht noch eine rostige Metalltextur!

mach ein Foto von deinem Auto!

aso, kids......nix auto!!!!


also ein pic von dem Auto deines Vaters.... mach vorher noch ein paar Kratzer rein.  dann über das interface legen und "ineinanderkopieren"!

fertig!!!!


----------



## subzero (26. März 2002)

moin......

ääähm..irgetwie machst was falsch bei der strucktur..
weil das is nich richtig...das die über die ränder guckt..:>

hehe....


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Des wegen poste ich ja in dieses Forum.
Bitte hilft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Tuts Beispiele Ideen immer noch erwuenscht.


----------



## Christoph (26. März 2002)

sowas???


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*nu denn*

ich hoff du hast das original file noch ohne bürsten zeugs und mit verschiednenen ebenen...denn so wie das dien auf der page da aussieht hast du das bürsten tut auf das komplette bild angewandt...
das tut natürlich nicht das sich sonst alles verschiebt verwackelt und verwischt...nun musst du halt die ebene mit der elips wo das logo dann rein soll auswählen...(wenn du keine eigene ebene mit der hast musste durch cut&paste halt noch mal eine machen)...und dann noch mal mit dem bürsten tut auf nur dieser ebene probieren...dann klapts auch mit dem nachbarn...ahem benachbarten teilen..die bleiben dann nähmlich glatt...


alles klar??

Greetz VF


----------



## freekazoid (26. März 2002)

@ milchmann

hier hab ich auch mal was gebastelt.
so zur inspiration. is nur so n' schnell-schnell work.


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Tut mir Leid aber ich sehe die Bilder nicht koenntet ihr mir das mailen?
radek.m@web.de
Danke


----------



## subzero (26. März 2002)

der aquabutton is kewl...intel ...LOL

finde das mit der struktur aber auch gut..müsste man kombinieren..

wieso siehst du die bilder nich milchman...???


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Warscheinlich weil ich den Opera Browser benuzte.
Der ist zwar viel schneller als Netscape oder Internetexplorer.
Hat aber wie man sieht seine Probleme.
Ich habs zwar auch schon mit den Internetexplorer versucht hab ihn  aber nur als Version 3.0.
Und bei dem sehe ich nur ein Kasten mit nem roten Kreuz drinne.
Bei dem muss man naemlich die genaue groesse im quelltext angeben damit er was anzeigt.


----------



## Sliver (26. März 2002)

Moin,
also ich würde auf den kleinen Button da in der mitte etwas metaliesches eingestanztes machen... 
/0000000\
.....Titel.....
.....-----.....
.....Titel2....
\0000000/
mit so nem teilstrich in der mitte eben...

ach ja... was ist nen opera browser ?
der IE 3.0 ist ne rarität ! 
zieh dir mal den neuen 6.0 den benutz ich und hab 0 probs...

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Ich habe zwar jetzt den IExplorer 6.0 sehe die Bilder aber trotzdem nicht schickt sie mir bitte per e-mail.OK?
radek.m@web.de

danke fuer die Ideen


----------



## Milchmann (26. März 2002)

Poahhhhh!!!!!!!!   
Cool!!!!
@Freekazoid
Wie hasst denn das gemacht?
Und dann das mit dem Logo!!!

Aber bei den anderen moechte ich mich auch bedanken
Slivers Idee ist auch nicht schlecht.
Und die Tips non Virtual Freak werde ich natuerlich auch befolgen nur habe ich nicht mit Ebenen gearbeitet doch das mit dem gebuerstetem Metall.
Hochi dein Bild ist auch cool.
Mythos007s Vorschlag ist auch gut.(Findet ihr ich sollte noch mit Lichtern arbeiten??)
Und der Link von  s.u.b.z.e.r.o war auch gut.
Danke an euch alle (hoff ich hab keinen vergessen LOL)

PS: Tuts Beispiele Tips Aktionen werden mit sehr grosser Freude in Empfang genommen.


----------



## Milchmann (27. März 2002)

Los komm Freekazoid sach ma wie hasst du das mit dem Logo gemacht??
Ich hab schon alles versucht nur nicht hingekriegt.
Hasst du die Action oder das passende Tut


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

such ma hier im forum nach aqua button....


----------



## Milchmann (27. März 2002)

Den Aquabutton habe ich ja auch schon mal hingekriegt nur irgendwie hat der so ein Effekt als ob er sich durchs Metall schlaegt.


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

@ milchmann

heyhey mal langsam da!
also ich hab die grundform gemacht und dann in die lücke die ich ja in die mitte reingeschnitten hab den aquabutton reingepflantz.
wenn du willst mache ich dir ne mail mit dem aquabutton drin.


----------



## Milchmann (27. März 2002)

Waere nett.Danke.Aber wie hasst du das dann mit der Woelbung nach aussen hinbekommen.
radek.m@web.de


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

welch wölbung denn?

gewölbt ist bei diesem teil goar nix bis auf die schrift.
und diese wurde durch den filter 'wölben' gewölbt indem ich die grundfläche des ovalen 'fensterchens' ausgewählt hab und die schrift DA drin gewölbt habe.


----------



## Milchmann (27. März 2002)

Na diese hier (unten markiert)
Schickst du mir die Action per mail?
Bitte??


----------



## Yasemin (27. März 2002)

tsts, auch noch zu faul zum selber machen


----------



## Milchmann (27. März 2002)

Nein das ist nicht war.
Wie ich schon gesagt habe ich bin ein Newbie in Photoshop und weiß nicht wie so etwas geht.
Ausserdem zwingeic niemanden mir zu helfen.


----------



## TheVirus (27. März 2002)

KLeiner Tipp. Guck dir das ding mal ganz genau an. Was siehst du da?

Es ist ncihts anderes als ein Farbverlauf von dunkel nach hell. Also nichts wildes. Probier ein wenig damit rum!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

yo nun also

ich hab keine action für sowas. mach das immer selbst.
und zwar mit nem alphakanal und beleuchtungseffekten.
das sollte helfen.


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

milchmann...
da nimmste die auswahlelipse...in die passende form..dann kontur füllen...
dann relief und abgeflachte kannte....
very simple..isn't it..?


----------



## nova (27. März 2002)

*genervt...*

Also ich muß jetzt doch mal was loswerden...
Prinzipiell finde ich es ja ganz klasse, wenn jemand hilfsbereit ist. Jedoch ist ein Forum meiner Meinung nach so zu verstehen, dass man ggf. Tips bekommt, aber NICHT jeden kleinen Grundlagen-Schritt vorgekaut bekommt. 

Jemandem mal auf die Schnelle ein Logo machen...sorry, wenn Du ein Logo möchtest, dann zahl jemanden dafür oder setzt Dich auf Deinen Hosenboden und tue was dafür...Eine eigene Page muß scheinbar jeder haben...dann mach Sie doch bitte auch SELBER...keiner hat gesagt, dass guter Look in fünf Minuten zu bauen ist...wem Photoshop zu umfangreich ist, der kann's ja erstmal mit diversen "Anfängertools" versuchen...

Und noch was...nicht jeder ist zum Designer oder zur Kreativität geboren...aber wenn ich schon selber meine eigene Page machen will, dann kann ich darauf nur stolz sein, wenn ich ein gewisses Maß an Arbeit reingesteckt habe und nicht wie auf dem Flohmarkt mir irgendwo die Einzelteile zusammengebettelt habe.

Sorry...meine Meinung.

nova


----------



## Christoph (27. März 2002)

yep, /me stimmt voll zu!


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

//offtopic

@ nova

hey nova, nun mal langsam da drüben...erst der 2te post und schon so abmeckern...na na na.


----------



## nova (27. März 2002)

*was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?*

...nur weil das mein zweites Posting war, heißt ja zum einen nicht, dass ich diesem Forum nicht schon länger treu bin, und zum anderen nicht, dass ich nicht was gepostet habe, was nun mal Hauptkriterien für ein gutes Forum darstellen sollte...

Und was das "meckern" betrifft: Wenn Du gerne in Deiner Freizeit für "Unbekannte" Logos erstellen willst, dann nur zu. 
Ich verbringe meine Arbeitszeit zu einem großen Teil mit der Konzeption und Erstellung von CIs und Logos, verstehe aber nicht, wieso ich meine Erfahrung und mein fachliches Können jemandem schenken soll, den ich nicht kenne und der damit seine eigene Seite "schmücken" möchte, ohne jedoch selbst  auch nur die nötigen Grundlagen zu beherrschen. Dann soll er es doch lassen...warum muß er eine eigene Seite haben, wenn er nicht bereit ist was dafür zu tun, geschweige denn, eigene Ideen hat...

nova


----------

